
Thoughts on generative C++ [video] - vowelless
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AfRAVcThyA
======
vowelless
Here is the paper on metaclasses: [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2017/p070...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2017/p0707r0.pdf)

~~~
kccqzy
Wow, this looks like a huge change to the language. Reminds me of macros done
well though.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, it is quite nice. But how good things go, this might just be standardized
post C++20.

~~~
VHRanger
"3years is not a long time" says the std committee.

If it's in standard in 2023 we can use it at work in 2025-2027 for those of us
at particularly fast companies

~~~
hellofunk
I know a lot of companies that immediately adopt the new standards in C++,
sometimes as soon as the compiler supports them, even if the standards aren't
official yet.

For example, I was working at a company that was using C++14 features in 2013.

~~~
zarkov99
Right. We now have two world class compilers, gcc and clang, which both track
the standard closely and this has forced Microsoft to improve their compliance
as well. It is a golden age for C++ right now.

